

CSS Only 3D Macbook Air Animation - neoberg
http://codepen.io/neoberg/pen/istyp/

======
mkoryak
These are cool, but completely impractical for anything other than your
resume, and even that might be doubtful.

Is this useful for anything other than learning how to do different kinds of
css3 transforms and making you want to buy a macbook?

~~~
ngokevin
Showing people online cool things that can be done with CSS3 transforms.

------
chriscareycode
Very impressive. Work such as this show a mastery of CSS that few possess.

------
aflex
Any explanation of how is this done? Any specific tools used?

~~~
neoberg
No, all is hand-made :)

~~~
aflex
Impressive. How long did it take you

~~~
neoberg
Thank you. about 3-4 hours :)

------
masswerk
Impressive! Restores my believe in CSS animations.

------
rssems
Most amazing CSS only thing I have ever seen

------
PeterWhittaker
FYI, requires cookies.

~~~
neoberg
For what?

------
sametaydemir
Awesome!

